# Wie kommuniziere ich mit Standard-Ports?



## 8ull23y3 (7. Nov 2004)

Hallo...

Muss ich jedesmal meinen eigenen Server programmieren?
Ist in Windows nicht schon einer drin oder was brauch ich?
Kann ich ohne Weiteres die Ports von Windows nutzen?

Was für Befehle muss ich denn zu nem Port schicken wenn der offen ist?
Beipiel Daytime oder Time?
Echo ist klar der schickt alles wieder zurück.

Eins hab ich glaube ich schon raus bekommen wenn ich n WebServer z.B.
Apache laufen hab krieg ich ne Verbindung zum Port 80 was ja HTTP wäre.

Aber ich hab keine Schimmer davon was ich dahin schicken muss damit irgendwas
auch nur ansatzweise passiert.

Bitte helt mir! 
 :cry:


----------



## 0xdeadbeef (7. Nov 2004)

Was willst Du denn genau machen?
Es ist in Java ohne weiteres Möglich Ports zu öffnen bzw. auf Ports zu lauschen, um damit Clients oder Server für diverse Protokolle/Anwendungen zu programmieren.
Du darfst aber nicht erwarten, daß man mit einer Zeile einen Webserver o.ä. programmieren kann. Zur IMplementierung diverser Web-Protokolle kannst Du ja mal das Jakarta-Projekt ansehen:
http://jakarta.apache.org/

Schau Dir auch mal die Dokumentation der Klasse Socket an:
http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/java/net/Socket.html

Auch die Java-Insel vermittelt Grundlagen:
http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel/java-17.htm


----------



## 8ull23y3 (7. Nov 2004)

wollte wissen ob ich für jeden socket den ich öffne auch n eigenen server
programmieren muss.

der port...,etwa 7 ist doch schon da

Socket sock = new Socket("localhost", 7);

versuch ne verbindung aufzubauen und das geht nicht programmier ich
n server der an port 7 lauschen soll baut der die Verbindung auf.

aber der Port7 ist der ist doch eigentlich immer da. is ja in winsock.dll oder so.
Kann Windows selbst kein Server sein oder ist dafür die Windows Server Version?

muss ich mir echt n server programmieren der an port7 lauscht?weiss der denn dann
das das der echo ist? als echo verstehe ich alles was ich hinschicke kommt auch wieder zurück.
aber welche anfragen schick ich an andere ports?

check nix mehr


----------



## 0xdeadbeef (7. Nov 2004)

Standard-Versionen von Windows haben natürlich keinen eingebauten Webserver. Ein Socket ist ein Objekt, mit dem man eine Verbindung zwischen Quell- und Zieladresse herstellen kann. Damit ist aber noch kein Client oder Server programmiert. Für sehr einfache Protolle ist das entsprechend einfach, für sowas wie HTTP oder FTP sollte man sich nach bestehenden Lösungen umsehen. Lies Dir erstmal ein paar Basics in den genannten Links (speziell Javainsel) durch.


----------



## 8ull23y3 (7. Nov 2004)

Java ist auch ne Insel hab ich schon rein geguckt die wollen mal eben kurz nur n ping senden
auf den Echo Server glaub die reden da von unix bzw linux die ham ja wohl n server drin.
was für einen?

ach ich glaub ich muss für jeden port den ich öffnen will n eigenen server programmieren
aber ich weiß nicht ob windows bzw. java weiß das Port7 halt der echo ist.

werd halt dumm sterben müssen trotzdem danke


----------

